# Help us stuff up a NIMBY poll! Vote i support development on this poll!



## leekie008 (Oct 9, 2008)

*HELP US STUFF UP A NIMBY poll! Vote i SUPPORT DEVELOPMENT on this poll!*

Its a proposal to build apartment towers in Lewisham Sydney Australia.

vote "i support developement" and leave an anti nimby comment

http://www.nolewishamtowers.org/?page_id=68


----------



## leekie008 (Oct 9, 2008)

post something here if you voted


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep I did my part.

This was was also posted in the "How influential are your city's NIMBYs" thread as well.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ Thank God we've taken over the 'bandicoots that live by the railway line are at risk!!1' option. 89 votes and counting!

Since when have bandicoots lived in central Sydney? I imagine one of these NIMBY's just released one there to try and stop the proposal. 

It's not even a very good proposal - don't these arseholes at 'Save Lewisham' have more to do with their time?


----------



## leekie008 (Oct 9, 2008)

yes we only need 19 more votes to take the lead!!!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Only 11 votes more and we've won!

C'mon everyone - help us bring down the stupid nimby scare campaign!


----------



## leekie008 (Oct 9, 2008)

GET your friends family and everyone you know to vote for this!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Dare someone to post it in international skybar :nuts:

Ont: I've voted.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I voted. lol.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Well, we won.

The website's now lost its credibility :lol:

Thank you to all international forumers that voted. It was at 13 votes this morning, and now it's at 137.

Here's the link to the thread in the Ozscrapers forum. It's quite a funny read, everyone got very excited by it.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1027501


----------



## LanceDriver (Feb 25, 2007)

But don't stop voting. May as well make it a crushing victory!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

So people in London and Melbourne feel authorized to vote on something that will have absolutely no influence on their lives whatsoever? What a lack of responsability.

Do any of you know about the context? NIMBY is a good enough to be annoyed on SSC, but it is not precise enough in real life. Acting upon it in situation we have no idea about can be devastating.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Zip your lips and vote.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL I voted but there should be another pol: "Do you think 14 stories is way too short for a development like this? Wouldn't you rather see a cluster of 60 story towers in that spot?" :lol:


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

LanceDriver said:


> But don't stop voting. May as well make it a crushing victory!


:yes:


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

eklips said:


> So people in London and Melbourne feel authorized to vote on something that will have absolutely no influence on their lives whatsoever? What a lack of responsability.
> 
> Do any of you know about the context? NIMBY is a good enough to be annoyed on SSC, but it is not precise enough in real life. Acting upon it in situation we have no idea about can be devastating.


The development is in Sydney FYI.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ Indeed, so why on earth are people from Melbourne voting when it will have no consequence on their lives at all.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^You seem to be missing the point, as usual.

Although this vote is related to ONE specific development in Sydney; we are voting for the sake of reducing urban sprawl and increasing high density living. One development at a time is a start.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

eklips said:


> ^^ Indeed, so why on earth are people from Melbourne voting when it will have no consequence on their lives at all.


Get over it, there are forumers from Brisbane, Adelaide, Perth that have voted too. It's a bit fun, because usually NIMBY's always get the win on sites like these,


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

eklips said:


> ^^ Indeed, so why on earth are people from Melbourne voting when it will have no consequence on their lives at all.


If an anti-NIMBY movement began in Australia and swept the earth, wouldn't you get the point?


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

voted.


----------



## LanceDriver (Feb 25, 2007)

eklips said:


> So people in London and Melbourne feel authorized to vote on something that will have absolutely no influence on their lives whatsoever? What a lack of responsability.
> 
> Do any of you know about the context? NIMBY is a good enough to be annoyed on SSC, but it is not precise enough in real life. Acting upon it in situation we have no idea about can be devastating.


Think of it as globalization and SSC being a team within that. Some players have asked the team for some support here. It's a free choice though, you can back the players in their quest or choose not to play today.

If anyone needs some justification on why they should back the Sydney players then please understand that the site the NIMBY's want to stop anything higher than houses going onto is prime for high density living. It is right on a major public transport corridor with buses and a commuter rail line with a proposed light rail connection and is not far from the centre of the Sydney CBD. 

It is also old industrial that has been neglected for some time. The real reason the NIMBY's don't want the 14 storey apartment block is because of "the people" it will attract to the area.

Please, join the movement.


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

voted.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Done my duty


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

did you vote pro- or anti-NIMBY??


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

anti NIMBY. I like tall towers and I don't like NIMBY/BANANA/CAVE people


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Who exactly are BANANA people?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe they are the secret to knowing where this famous smiley comes from ":banana:"


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

BANANA means "*B*uild *A*bsolutely *N*othing *A*nywhere *N*ear *A*nyone". It's used by some people who hate NIMBY's.


----------



## LanceDriver (Feb 25, 2007)

We still need all your help with this poll. Please help us get this moving and vote that you support the development. Cheers!

http://www.nolewishamtowers.org/?page_id=68


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Danielk2 said:


> BANANA means "*B*uild *A*bsolutely *N*othing *A*nywhere *N*ear *A*nyone". It's used by some people who hate NIMBY's.


And for affectionados, "NOPE" - Not On Planet Earth


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

NIMBY's are winning:

Too high, too big (24%, 137 Votes)
Traffic congestion (23%, 132 Votes)
Will ruin neighbourhood (21%, 117 Votes)
Supermarket mall will hurt local shops (20%, 113 Votes)
Protect the long-nosed bandicoot (19%, 107 Votes)
Save the Greenway vision (17%, 97 Votes)
I support the development (11%, 61 Votes)

Total Voters: 569


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> And for affectionados, "NOPE" - Not On Planet Earth


The abbreviations are:

*NIMBY*: *N*ot *I*n *M*y *B*ack*Y*ard
*BANANA*: *B*uild *A*bsolutely *N*othing *N*ear *A*nyone
*CAVE*: *C*itizens *A*gainst *V*irtually *E*verything
*NIABY*: *N*ot *I*n *A*nyones *B*ack*y*ard
*NOPE*: *N*ot *O*n *P*lanet *E*arth
*YIMBY*: *Y*es, *I*n *M*y *B*ack*Y*ard

I'm a YIMBY :banana::banana:


----------

